# sales tax?



## larryjlk (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm sure you NY guys have a state sales tax you collect, well they 
want to collect snowplow sales tax in Ohio now. i guess my question is are you experiencing any real negative reactions from customers or is it accepted as just a way of life?


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Snow plowing is a service, therefore it is not taxable. At least that is the way it is in Indiana.


----------



## ronsracing (Oct 15, 2003)

Snow plowing is taxable here in CT. Never had a problem of people paying it.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

it has gone over easier than i thought it would...mostly no complaints


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

Just remember you are COLLECTING sales tax, not CHARGING sales tax. If a customer has a problem with you collecting sales tax(which you are required to do by law) take it up with the state. No sales tax on snow removal in our state though. But, I deal with these issues all the time in my automotive repair business.


----------



## computerguy (Dec 4, 2003)

*Yep NJ Sales Tax*

In NJ we have to collect sales tax on this type of service. It is similar to any form of landscaping that is also taxable.
I haven't had much of a problem. Some people ask to pay cash  but I bill them weekly and tell them not to send cash through the mail. I prefer to be on the up and up. Never know when something is gonna happen and you need to justify/prove something.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Indiana has taken the 1st step to charging for LABOR on certain jobs. This year it only includes tax on labor for the installation of an actual part installed. It is a gray area currently, but most businesses are questioning when to charge the tax..... My question ( sent to the state ) is.... If a LCO installs organic material...do we charge tax on the labor to install it. The reaction I get so far is AAHhhhhh I dont know


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

We have had 7% GST(Goods and services tax) here in Canada for over 10 years now. Thats on top of 8% sales tax..........Really bites.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I checked this out with my accountant and they said in Ohio you have to charge sales tax if you earn over $5000.00 a year plowing....

Derek


----------



## yellowbird102 (Oct 16, 2001)

The I understand it in Wi if you chg by the job no tax by the in is taxed not sure the gov knows what they are doing Yellowbird


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Gov Tax !!!*

I think the gov should go _ _ _ k themselves, when our trucks need repair do they send us a check? (NOT) ..........!!! :realmad:


----------

